# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Cowlick or Thinning on the Crown

## Hoyaboy

This is consuming my life, and I need to find resolution. I am writing to get opinions on my situation. My general doctor and a hair specialist *told me that I am not suffering from hair loss*. _(DHT levels normal/no hair fallout)_ When my hair was damaged by the sun and water in another country and I cut my hair short, I discovered the "cowlick." I went on Finasteride and Nizoral shampoo for 8 months (stopped one month ago and no new hair fallout), but I did not experience any new growth; I simply needed to let my hair grow and cut off damaged ends. Now it has returned to completely normal, healthy hair. However, *I am still worried that my "cowlick" is actually the beginning stages of hair loss*. I have no hair loss on my temples; my mother's father, my mother, and my uncle have similar, thick hair. My mother and both grandmothers have similar cowlicks. Normally I part my hair on the other side of my head and brush and blow-dry my hair down and through the cowlick to make it disappear. The way the hair is in this photo is not very attractive, but when I part it like this it is easier to manage and the cowlick blends in, allowing my part to be seen. Does it like I am experiencing hair loss to you? Should I get back on finasteride and Nizoral?

----------


## Conpecia

no. you are not experiencing hair loss. stop worrying about it completely. take another set of photos in three months and post them here. we'll let you know if anything has changed.

----------


## Hoyaboy

Thank you for for your reply! I will repost some photos in the late summer.

----------


## Shan

Stop being so paranoid, your hair is fine

----------


## Hoyaboy

Thank you, Shan. If I could stop worrying--make my hair a trivial and unimportant part of my self-perception--I would in a second. Unfortunately, I am paranoid because I am somewhat worried about it and because it matters to me. I think I should just let it go at this point.

----------

